# tube attachment of newbe, please your ideas



## Robin (Oct 7, 2010)

I just made my first slingshots. I want a very dependable slingshot and i would like to use tubes. 
Now I'm not yet totally used to the attachment with rubberbands directly to the slingshot (it seems a bit fragile to me), so I was looking around and found on the site of A+ slingshots the "tube band conversion assembly" which I liked. More simple is always good and for my selfmade slingshot I found it no problem to drill a hole in it. So I made the attachment as shown in the pictures. As knot insite the tube I used a Lanyard knot.
I shoot it with the strings over the top, and it feels ok but I'm certainly no expert. 
I think that I will hollow out the top of the next slingshot a bit (although the strings stay now also perfectly on top). I hope that this method also protects the tube more ( I saw some "eating" away of the rubber in one of baumstamm's beautiful foto's on glowfoto (nr. 286).
Of course I do lose a little 'pulling distance'.

Yesterday evening I saw that Smitty had a post in the forum where he also drills a hole in one of his slingshots (so maybe I'm not totally doing stupid things).

What do you think about this attachment?

Robin


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Looks good, Boyntonstu did something almost exactly the same; he really liked it, if I remember rightly.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good to me. I always wonder though with the tube starting that much further away from the frame, wouldnt that affect performance?


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2010)

Probably I should shorten the strings a bit but I think the "white choking string" which holds the lanyard knot should not have contact with the slingshot. 
But you will always loose a bit (2 cm?) of pulling distance which this attachment.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Looks good, Boyntonstu did something almost exactly the same; he really liked it, if I remember rightly.


Look at 30 seconds into this video.

The string length is adjustable down to zero at the fork.


----------

